# Damaged Photo



## Teja.6593 (Nov 22, 2015)

I recently Copied photos from my friends Sony Camera..
At the time i copied my computer shown images,,
but now its showing corrupted images.
i don't have camera now...
& Wer can i get SG portable software of sony for viewing photos..?
Or is ther any other alternative to open photos?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a bunch of jpeg repair apps. They do have a fee. This one is free and repairs other files: File Repair - easily repair corrupted files.. They will also repair for a fee if you send them the picture(s).


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I assume that Sony (like many other camera mfgrs has it's own file naming protocol. Go to the Sony site and download their photo software. It should be free. 

Or it may be as simple as changing the name of the file extension. Try this: copy a file to your desk top > right click on it > change the name using the extension .jpg. (So 12345.sony becomes 12345.jpg) Make sure you're working on a copy and not the original file. The worst that happens is the changed copy is also corrupted and you can delete it.


----------



## Teja.6593 (Nov 22, 2015)

I tried many routes but no use i got finally a way..
but idon't know whether it will work or not...
i got this image i need password


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We can't help with PW cracking. Try just "Enter" without a word. You or your friend must have protected with Safe Guard software so you have to remember the word or ask him/her.


----------

